#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  RecTANK - Rectangular Tank Design Software

## ashfaqanwer

You can download RecTANK - Rectangular Tank Design Software from the below link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Salient features include:
1. In-line with Roark's Formulas for Stress & Strain

2. Performs design on following basis:
a. No Stiffening
b. Top Edge Stiffening
c. Vertical Stiffening
d. Horizontal Stiffening

3. Provide liberty to designer for making analysis based upon actual thickness

4. Provides following outputs:
a. Wall plate thickness
b. Bottom plate thickness
c. Roof plate thickness
d. Maximum deflection


e. Allowable deflection
f. Required Stiffening (Moment of Inertia / Section Modulus)
g. Required Stiffening Member (Angle Iron data included)

5. Complete help file on using RECTANK effectively

6. Detailed design calculations (can be provided upon user's request)
Note: RECTANK is intended for designing non-pressurized rectangular tanks.See More: RecTANK - Rectangular Tank Design Software

----------


## rahgoshafan

it's good software
thanks

----------


## ashfaqanwer

You are welcome, rahgoshafan.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

It is a good software. Thanks for sharing

----------


## eriyanto.edy

Thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks brother

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

I enter the link but the only posssible link is not active, the rest is only info about them
is this an error or what

----------


## ashfaqanwer

Dear Francisco,
You have to get register to download the software RecTANK from thePetroStreet.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks ashfaqanwer for your help, i will register

----------


## arcachucho

Hi can someone please send me the link to download this software as I am unable to find it.

Kind regards

----------


## ashfaqanwer

You need to register yourself at thePetroStreet (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), login with your username & password. Then go to "Shops @ thePetroStreet" forum and download any software you need.

----------


## Nagesh Holla

I am unable to open / download the RecTANK - Rectangular Tank Design Software. Can anyone help me??

See More: RecTANK - Rectangular Tank Design Software

----------


## ashfaqanwer

You need to register at thePetroStreet and then download this from the forum "Shops @ thePetroStreet"
If you need any further help, do let me know.

Regards,
Ashfaq

----------


## gholizeta

Hi every body,

Does anybody have RecTank Software?I really need it.

this is a software for calculating rectangular storage tank. i can not download it from thepetrostreet.com website.

----------


## gholizeta

does anybody have access to recTank software? I really need it. i couldnt download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if yes, please tell me:mr.akbari1367@gmail.com

Best Regards.

----------


## sucre60

I can't register to thepetrostreet forum. Please can someone help me?

----------


## Psanti

Thepetrostree it is not available to new registers could anyone help me in get the RecTANK software?

Thanks!

----------


## Raufkhan

Dear Mr. Ashfaq Anwer,
Can you please guide how to register to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  as i am not able to find any registration option on web.


Thanks 
Rauf Khan

----------


## Raufkhan

Dear Mr. Ashfaq Anwar,
Please let us know how we can register to thePetroStreet (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), as in the website there is no option seems for registration.

Thanks,
Rauf Khan

----------


## milen_d

Does anyone have a copy of this software they can upload????

----------


## Ajit M

After clicking the link to get RecTank, I was directed to PetroStreet, but could not find the software there... Please help..

----------


## sam@asiapropel.com

Hi all, 

The link is forbidden. Can anyone mind to give me the link again?

----------

